# Muskegon, MI Female w3c36-02-06



## NWS_Haven (Mar 24, 2003)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13005706


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Beautiful girl....

____________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - at the Bridge


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

What a beautiful face!!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

She looks like my Clover. A very beautiful dog. Hope she gets snatched up quick.


----------



## HalotheGSD (Feb 3, 2009)

bumb


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

OMG she is gorgeous too.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Myoung I know someone that can foster.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

There is an application on her. We are back up. LOL Thanks Skyizzy!!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

I just looked and her PF listing is still active.???????


----------



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

Waiting to find out if she gets adopted through pound buddies


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

ADOPTED


----------

